# Napa Valley/ Wine Country resorts for summer 2011, RCI or II, which are in Napa?



## rickandcindy23 (Nov 5, 2010)

I see nothing online at all.  I am holding a GEVC Lighthouse Point at Point Arena for July 1st through RCI, and it looks really nice, but I really wanted Napa Valley.  It looks like Napa Valley is 2 1/2 hours away from Point Arena.  I don't know what to do.  

I never see anything summer at Riverpointe on II, so I entered a request.  

I am hoping to get something for our son, who is working on his Master's Degree and has two weeks off in late June-early July.  Jeremy and his wife haven't had a vacation in years, because he has been out of work for two years now.  This will be a Christmas gift.

Believe it or not, I only have 3 weeks left to use in II for exchange purposes.  I sold three in the last few weeks and moved four out of II to other alternate exchange companies (even 2 to RCI).  My kids are shocked.  I was even more shocked, when I updated our timeshare ownership spreadsheet today. I love II, but we are buying "some" where we want to go, and I am no longer going to give II the SBP or SDO we have.  I can rent those weeks and deprive II of the deposits.  It's their own fault.  

RCI has most of our biz lately.  Rick looked at our upcoming confirmations, and of the next nine weeks planned, only one is II.  I am kind of sad about that.   I have a few bonus weeks to use, and that gives me more weeks, if I can get something.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Nov 6, 2010)

No advice for me?  Any other resorts that would fall into the Napa Valley area?  I want to enter a request on RCI, and I already did request something with II.  

I told our son I can get summer in southern California, if he wanted it.  

Maybe I should buy a Riverpointe unit.  They are free on ebay right now.  

Does anyone own in point system, which includes San Diego?  How does it work for internal exchanges?  We go to San Diego almost every year, and alternating with the Riverpointe resort, we would probably use it all the time.  

Does anyone have a point chart for California Vacation Club?  Are taxes extra?

How far does Napa Valley expand?


----------



## learnalot (Nov 6, 2010)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I see nothing online at all.  I am holding a GEVC Lighthouse Point at Point Arena for July 1st through RCI, and it looks really nice, but I really wanted Napa Valley.  It looks like Napa Valley is 2 1/2 hours away from Point Arena.  I don't know what to do.
> 
> I never see anything summer at Riverpointe on II, so I entered a request.
> 
> ...



Hi Cindy,

I think you can get Riverpointe through TPI if that's what you want.  If you want to use one of your II weeks, you might try Worldmark Windsor.  Vino Bella by Shell is also supposed to be really nice, although they primarily show up through RCI, I think.  

Just a couple more options for you.  Let us know what you end up doing


----------



## itchyfeet (Nov 6, 2010)

As you are finding, there are few resorts in Napa Valley.  Windsor is not in Napa Valley but within easy driving distance.  I would hesitate owning RiverPointe since as you found out, they are being given away. These are modular units that can be moved when the Napa River floods.  Apparently that was part of the requirement when this resort was developed.  Is there a specific reason you want to own in Napa?  Also the Lighthouse Point units are little more than cabins--but the area is beautiful. I think they have a website where you can get more information. Also July along the northern California coast is usually cold--60-65 degrees.  Napa, of course, would be much warmer--in fact can be hot that time of year.  September & October are the best months for the coast and Napa is beautiful in October when the grape vines are in Fall color.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Nov 6, 2010)

Thanks for the replies.  

I will enter a search for WorldMark Windsor, but I bet summer is hard to get.  Do the WorldMarks trade through RCI or II?  I don't think WorldMark Windsor was a choice for that area in II, when I entered my search. 

Our son is a wine lover, and he and his wife are going to enjoy wine tasting.  He stayed at Riverpointe about seven years ago and loved the location.  He even enjoyed the unit, so he requested Riverpointe, and with nothing available anywhere, not even TPI (I have no deposits at TPI),  I thought a purchase might be a good idea.  We love San Diego, and Rick and I would probably go to Napa, too.  I think we would enjoy it sometimes ourselves.  

I guess I should deposit something in TPI.  I only have one 2011 week to deposit.  I cannot believe I am saying that.  :rofl: 

I am looking for another week for that two-week period (late June-early July) in San Francisco, because our son has friends there that he wants to visit, too.  That will be tough, so maybe I have to deposit something to SFX to get that one.  UGH!


----------



## itchyfeet (Nov 6, 2010)

Although Windsor is not in Napa Valley, it is close to several other wine areas.  If your son enjoys wine, he would  like the area.  Also Windsor is close to the ocean so that makes a wonderful day trip.  I own World Mark, and the only way to get summer at Windsor is to book 13 months in advance (the earliest one can book).  It is doubtful that you'd find Windsor in summer for exchange.  WM trades primarily through RCI.  If you're interested in WM, this is an excellent time to buy credits since they also have come down in price.  It is possible to buy a basic package resale and then rent credits from other members.  If you're interested in the system, check out www.wmowners.com for everything you ever wanted to know about WM.


----------



## lolibeachgirl (Nov 6, 2010)

Have you tried looking for anything in Sonoma instead of Napa?  I've done both, and Sonoma has far more reasonable tasting fees, and more casual atmosphere.

We're talking $5 tasting fees at Sonoma wineries, vs $20 and up for Napa.  Per person, this a LOT more money to taste the same varieties of wine.  We stopped at Mondavi, looked around, and decided we'd rather buy a bottle of their wine back home for $15 rather than pay a $30 reserve tasting fee per person.  If you go with Napa, there's a website out there you can print 2for1 tasting coupons and save some money.

Don't know where they live, but it you want more varieties of wine at much more affordable prices per bottle (and most tastings free or $2, which you get back when you buy a bottle) try the Finger Lakes in upper NY state.  I live 4 hours away and go there several times a year, as PA is one of those states where we can't get the wine shipped.  I can share tons of info on this if you want to PM or e-mail me.

The only bad thing, is there aren't really timeshares there....but you can get hotel rates for @$80/night depending on where you stay....


----------



## eal (Nov 6, 2010)

SFX has Riverpointe inventory pretty regularly.  I just deposited my October 2011 unit with them (harvest time is also a great time to go, lots of festivals and such).


----------



## cali girl (Nov 7, 2010)

Itchyfeet is giving you a lot of good advice. I love the Worldmark Sonoma in Windsor and have stayed there three times, all thru RCI, and got them all online.


----------



## famy27 (Nov 8, 2010)

We were in the same situation last year, wanting a week in wine country in the summer.  I deposited a 77,000 point Wyndham week in II and got a one-bedroom unit for August a week later at the Worldmark Windsor.  I was really surprised, because I didn't think there was any chance of getting something.  I think I deposited about three months out, so it wasn't even in the flex period.  

We absolutely loved the Worldmark and would trade there again in a heartbeat. The resort was really nice, and we loved our unit.  The balcony was very nice, and we spent a lot of time looking at the mountains.  It was a pretty easy drive to Napa and Sonoma, and we enjoyed the downtown Windsor area as well, especially the make-your-own candle place and the old time candy shop.

As someone else mentioned, the temperatures were all over the board.  It was 104 the day we arrived, 56 two days later, and 100 the day we left.  That made it hard to decide what to wear each morning!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Nov 8, 2010)

Our son's summer break is so short and limited, and that is my concern with getting exactly the dates he needs.  I have had lots of advice via emails, and I really appreciate the knowledge of TUG members on this.  

The kids want to go to San Francisco as well as Napa.  We all know how easy summer in SF will be.  I guess I need to find something SFX will take for deposit and try them. 

As for the Napa, I would love to get Windsor.  It sounds wonderful, and so close to wine country.  I know Riverpointe is a place our son stayed before and loved the atmosphere, the unit and the location.  I really want to get something via exchange, and not buy anything new.  We have so many weeks to use.


----------



## JanT (Nov 8, 2010)

Cindy,

I can see a lot of availability for Riverpointe with my Hyatt week but it is all August/September timeframe unfortunately.  Much luck in finding something for your son.  It is sweet that you are giving them a vacation for a gift.  Things are so tight for so many people and vacations get pushed to the back because of financial constraints.  This will be nice for your son and daughter-in-law.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Nov 8, 2010)

JanT said:


> Cindy,
> 
> I can see a lot of availability for Riverpointe with my Hyatt week but it is all August/September timeframe unfortunately.  Much luck in finding something for your son.  It is sweet that you are giving them a vacation for a gift.  Things are so tight for so many people and vacations get pushed to the back because of financial constraints.  This will be nice for your son and daughter-in-law.



I also see the Napa inventory for the fall and nothing in late June, early July.  His idea for a summer vacation isn't really an easy get, even for me.  San Francisco in summer sounds almost impossible. 

We have so many weeks to use in RCI right now, and I really want to do that, since the cost will seem less, if we don't rent from someone.  Giving a gift is easier, when it's something already paid for (mostly).  Fortunately, the kids' names are all on our RCI Points acct., so no guest fees for RCI Pts, or the weeks account that is associated with the Pts. account.  Our kids are also on our II account.  Saves me big money.  

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## sue1947 (Nov 8, 2010)

Another option for you is Clear Lake.  It's an under-utilized Worldmark resort maybe 1.5-2 hours north of Windsor.  The area used to be orchards, but many of those have been converted to vineyards making this an excellent wine-tasting location for lower tasting fees.  It's also an easy drive down to Healdsburg which is my favorite small town in the Napa/Sonoma area.  I like the resort; large units, a fishing dock; just a very relaxing spot.  I've only been there off season when the boats aren't active on the lake so things might be noisier around the fourth of July.  However, I think you are more likely to get a summer deposit there.  

Both Windsor and Clear Lake trade in both RCI and II.  Another option in RCI is the Worldmark in Solvang; another good wine tasting spot with easy access to Santa Barbara and the Central Coast.  

Sue


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Nov 11, 2010)

We got a Riverpointe last year for Easter break through II. They seemed to have a bulk deposit then, but I'm not sure when we booked it. That may still be going to happen.  The units are small, but nice and if the weather is good, plenty of room. Wondeful wine tasting, even at the resort.
Liz


----------



## funtime (Nov 13, 2010)

At one time I had a Napa Riverpointe timeshare but I sold it before I ever got to use it.  I did enjoy their newsletter, however, which made me think that the resort is well run.  If I were you I would consider picking one up on ebay and disregarding the mindset that they are prefabs by the river.  The new timeshare irony is that it is easier to purchase a timeshare than to trade into it - and often cheaper.  And I think it has decent trade ability in II.  Funtime


----------



## flexible (Nov 13, 2010)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I see nothing online at all.  I am holding a GEVC Lighthouse Point at Point Arena for July 1st through RCI, and it looks really nice, but I really wanted Napa Valley.  It looks like Napa Valley is 2 1/2 hours away from Point Arena.  I don't know what to do.



IMO, I would cancel the GEVC Lighthouse Point in Point Arena *IF* you are just "_holding_" it.

We live over Lake Mendocino (10 miles from Ukiah) and went there for a week that was too hot in August since the temperature on the coast is much, much cooler. We really like their *manufactured trailers*. We enjoyed our visit BUT you are way too far from wineries if that is where you want to be. The coastal city of Mendocino is close enough and a fun place to go though. 

You could look at websites for wine event weekends. There seems to be an event almost every weekend in the summer. Most are annual events at the same time each year.

Then it might make sense to use Marriott or HGVC points to stay at Marriott closer to the wineries you wish to visit. Perhaps someone with a Marriott timeshare will trade their week for points and give you the points in exchange for one of your weeks? Or you and your spouse can get the Chase Marriott credit cards that come with a free night coupon each + points for signing up and have enough points for a week to reserve. As it gets closer to your travel date it is easy to cancel the Marriott points reservation and use a timeshare exchange if it becomes available.

http://www.napaweekends.com/

http://www.sonomawinecountryweekend.com An epicurean event unlike any other, Sonoma Wine Country Weekend combines the elegance, sophistication, and style of Taste of Sonoma, with the festivity, ...

http://www.atasteofredwoodvalley.com
Annual tasting event held in June in Mendocino County. Includes a list of participating wineries, a map, and contact information.

http://www.hoplandpassport.com
Hopland's Famous Wine Tasting Event. Hopland area wineries assemble and “roll out the barrel” showing their finest in Rhone, Italian, Burgundian, ...

http://www.ciachef.edu/california/ 
http://www.ciachef.edu/visitors/gs/ Located in California's lush Napa Valley, the CIA's California campus
http://www.ciachef.edu/restaurants/wsgr/

We've stopped by WM Windsor (1 hour South) and WM Clear Lake (1/2 hour West) and they are nice enough condos but I'm not sure how much time you want to spend driving to specific wineries.

http://www.shellvacationsclub.com/GetResortScreen.event?fac=103 Vino Bello is probably the best location for your needs


----------



## GPLACERS (Nov 15, 2010)

The last 3 years I was able to get Worldmark Wine Country Sonoma in Windsor on RCI points weeks reservations under 45 days in advance for August/September.  I see it often for July-November months on 45 days or less for only 9000 points for the week, but you have to know when RCI updates the site because when they do put up Worldmark Windsor, it is gone in under 5 minutes. 

If you have a VISA Signature card, you get free tasting at over 65 wineries in Sonoma County.


----------



## Luanne (Nov 15, 2010)

GPLACERS said:


> If you have a VISA Signature card, you get free tasting at over 65 wineries in Sonoma County.



I remember the days when the tastings were always free at the wineries.


----------

